# The most recent composition you like



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

For me it's Rautavaara's 8th symphony "Journey", composed in 1999. Almost from this century


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I heard a premiere a few weeks ago. It was wonderful.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There may be more recent ones, but the first that came to mind is Corigliano's Conjurer: Concerto for Percussionist and String Orchestra (2007).


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't pay much regard to dates, so I'll have to have a rummage!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The most recent pieces that come to mind as favorites are Ligeti's _Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel_ (2000), Dutilleux's _Correspondances_ (2003) and Reich's _Double Sextet_ (2008).

All by well-known composers (two of them now dead) and none brand new, which shows how shallow my knowledge of contemporary classical music is - something I'd like to remedy.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Rautavaara's percussion concerto from 2008 comes to mind.

There's also Penderecki's "A sea of dreams..." from 2010. I should listen to it again a few times as I don't remember it well, but I recall liking it and getting the impression that he had put more effort into it than some of his stuff from the last couple of decades.

A little earlier, Currier's Time Machines from 2007. I'd recall reading it was revised in 2011 for the premier recording, because it was too difficult for the orchestra.

Probably most works get recorded and released only several years after the premier concert, let alone date of completion, of those that get released at all, so if we're only talking about recordings, I'm guessing there won't be nearly as many mentioned from the past five years as there could be.

If we're counting concerts, I could mention Severi Pyysalo's percussion concerto from 2013 I think it was. It had some quite fine passages and pleasant enough percussion virtuosity, but I wouldn't say that the work as a whole made much of an impression on me. Still, 'like' seems fair.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The late Gunther Schuller's String Quartet, which premiered in 2014.

There are a number of premieres on my hometown orchestra's schedule this year so I hope to be able to update this soon.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Saariaho's Circle Map
Rihm's Lichtes Spiel written for Anne Sophie Mutter


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Esa-Pekka Salonen's "Karawane" (2014)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The most recent composition I have gotten into dates to the 1800s, but I think you are focusing more on recent such as composed by living composers.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Just like, quite a few in the last couple of years.

Like a lot, I would say Benjamin's "Written on Skin".


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Florestan said:


> The most recent composition I have gotten into dates to the 1800s, but I think you are focusing more on recent such as composed by living composers.


Not necessarily. Whatever is the most recent classical/western-art-music composition you like, no matter how old it is.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd have to do a bit of rummaging and date-checking, but my quick response is that I really like Hans Abrhamsen's Schnee (2008). Haas's Limited Approximations is 2010. Reich's Radio Rewrite is 2012.

Probably some even more recent stuff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

György Kurtág - 6 Moments musicaux op. 44 for string quartet – à mon fils (2005) - is a favourite work

I liked Liza Lim's string quartet "The Weaver's Knot" (2014) which I heard at its premiere, though I can't say that I can recall it now.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mark-Anthony Turnage's Speranza (2012).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Does the Undertale soundtrack count?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't know if I've heard any works from 2015, off the top of my head. But lots of 2014 works. Hell, my lovely new love is full of them!









From NEOS website:

_SACD 1

Friedrich Cerha (*1926)
Nacht for orchestra (2012 / 2013) 20:03

Hanspeter Kyburz (*1960)
Ibant obscuri for large orchestra (2014) 16:06

François Sarhan (*1972)
Zentral Park for nine musicians, electronics and video projection [optional] (2014) 29:23

SACD 2

Salvatore Sciarrino (*1947)
Carnaval for five voices and ten players (2010-2011) 32:28

Chiyoko Szlavnics (*1967)
Inner Voicings (2014) 23:47

Wolfgang Rihm (*1952)
Sound As Will for trumpet and ensemble (2011 / 2014) 13:52

SACD 3

Peter Ablinger (*1959)
points & views (2014) 28:00

Kryštof Mařatka (*1972)
Mélodictionnaire Concerto for piano and septet (2014) 19:41

Brian Ferneyhough (*1943)
Inconjunctions for ensemble (2014) 19:15

DVD

Simon Steen-Andersen (*1976)
Piano Concerto for piano solo, sampler, video and orchestra (2014) 28:09

Ondřej Adámek (*1979)
Körper und Seele for air machine, choir and orchestra (2014) 31:18

Jennifer Walshe (*1974)
The Total Mountain (2014) 41:52

Kämpfer für die Moderne Armin Köhler und die Donaueschinger Musiktage 44:49
A film by Syrthos J. Dreher (2014)_

That's pretty new, m8


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

After some time, I have determined that probably the most recent composition I enjoy is:
- Philip Glass's _Symphony No. 9_ (2010-11).

Other more recent compositions I like:
- Magnus Lindberg's _Violin Concerto_ (2006)
- Salonen's _Violin Concerto_ (2009)
- Part's _Symphony No. 4 "Los Angeles"_ (2008)


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Machaut La Messe de Nostre Dame. Everything after that is just too weird and atonal for my liking.* *


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> Not necessarily. Whatever is the most recent classical/western-art-music composition you like, no matter how old it is.


Brahms' symphonies.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

From 2014:
Gloria Coates - Perchance to Dream
David Lang - Just (After Song of Songs)
Laura Silberberg - Transcendence
Julia Wolfe - Anthracite Fields


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I too will have to rummage.

Salonen - Wing on Wing? or Violin concerto?
Rautavaara - Symphony 8?
Ades' Violin Concerto?
Something by Poul Ruders?
Unsuk Chin?
Gandolfi?
Higdon?
Or any of several thousand I have yet to hear?

I don't know.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The most recent that I know AND like...
Jennifer Higdon - Cityscape (2002)

**I almost forgot - James MacMillan - Piano Cto #2

Other recent works that I have heard and MAY end up liking if I listen more...
Unsuk Chin - Le Silence des Sirenes (2014)
Rautavaara - Symphony #8 (big maybe)

Something that I want to hear all of (so far only snippets)
Abrahamsen - Let Me Tell You (2013)
Benjamin - Written on Skin


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I presume you mean the pieces composed the most recently that I have enjoyed?

Parmegiani Entre Temps
Górecki Lerchenmusik
Chin Violin Concerto
Ligeti Horn Concerto
Penderecki Symphony 7
Schnittke Symphony 9
Lachenmann Liber Scintillarum
Schafer String Quartet 12
Maxwell Davies Sea Orpheus
Ferneyhough String Quartet 6
Adams Saxophone Concerto
Matsumura Cello Concerto
Hosokawa Cloud and Light
Dumitrescu Meteors and Pulsars
Pintscher Fünf Orchesterstücke
Rihm Gejagte Form

The YT History function is great for this  These are just from the past month. This is just a capsule of what I have heard in that time period, and that doesn't include the CDs at home.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I put together a short list, trying to decide what I loved. But since this is about compositions we like, that's different.

James MacMillan's Percussion Concerto No. 2 premiered in November 2014.
Laura Kaminsky's _As One_ (opera for two singers, string quartet, and digital film) premiered in September 2014.

Though I've only heard each one once. Slightly older pieces I'm increasingly confident of:
Sergio Cervetti's "Unbridled" (2013, for string quartet)
John Adams' _The Gospel According to the Other Mary_ (2013, opera-oratorio)
Mohammed Fairouz's "Native Informant" (2011, sonata for solo violin)

In my searching I also found that I can watch a performance of Nico Muhly's Viola Concerto from the Detroit Symphony Orchestra. The piece premiered in February 2015 by the Orquesta Nacionales de España, also with Nadia Sirota as the soloist.

After that I will probably listen to James MacMillan's 4th symphony, which premiered at the Proms in August 2015, performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm... Shostakovich symphony 13 (1962).


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll name four since 2008 ...

Luther Adams - Become Ocean (2013)
Glass - Symphony No. 9 (2011)
Rautavaara - Cello Concerto No. 2 "Toward the Horizon" (2009)
Rautavaara - Percussion Concerto "Incantations" (2008)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Two fairly recent works I enjoy:

Christopher Rouse, Flute Concerto (1993)
John Adams, Dharma at Big Sur (2003)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> From 2014:
> Gloria Coates - Perchance to Dream
> David Lang - Just (After Song of Songs)
> Laura Silberberg - Transcendence
> Julia Wolfe - Anthracite Fields


Is the Coates on a CD? Interested parties need to know!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

Rummaging done. That was mildly educational. 

Seemingly the most recent I love are on my NEOS Musiktage 2010:

Dillon, SQ6
Manoury, Strigendo
Ferneyhough, SQ6
Adamek, SQ2
Posadas, Del reflejo de la sombra
Cassidy, SQ2
Stroppa, Let me sing into your ear
Haas, limited approximations

What a fine vintage 2010 was!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

dogen said:


> Rummaging done. That was mildly educational.
> 
> Seemingly the most recent I love are on my NEOS Musiktage 2010:
> 
> ...


Did you exclude the 2010 compositions of Globokar and Steen-Andersen on purpose, or are you actually a decent human being


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Hildegard von Bingen's chants.


No seriously, Reich's eight lines.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Keeping up current output is not exactly my strong point so it's probably these two works from 2003 by Michael Daugherty:

Fire & Blood (for violin and orchestra)
Raise the Roof (for timpani and orchestra)


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

dogen said:


> Is the Coates on a CD? Interested parties need to know!


Yes!

Susan Allen - Perchance to Dream

Also includes music by Cage, Tenney, and Tcherepnin.

The album is also available via Spotify.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Becca said:


> Abrahamsen - Let Me Tell You (2013)


The latest Grawemeyer winner, incidentally. Doesn't surprise me at all: I've listened to that beauty repeatedly.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Surprised not to see Birtwistle mentioned yet: I think his last album--which includes The Moth Requiem from 2012--is amazing.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

One more...

Gerald Barry - The Importance of Being Earnest


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I have arbitrarily decided it's these arrangements by Haydn.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

After more research the "winner" surprised me:
*Per Nørgård, Symphony No. 8 (2011)*

Runners up included:

Michael Gandolfi, Q.E.D.: Engaging Richard Feynman (2010)
Jennifer Higdon, On a Wire (2010)
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich - Quintet for violin, viola, cello, double bass & piano (2010)

Sally Beamish, Chamber Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Strings (2008)
Unsuk Chin, Rocaná for orchestra (2008)

Pierre Boulez, Dérive 2 (2006 version)

Thomas Adès, Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths," Op. 23 (2005)
Esa-Pekka Salonen - Wing on Wing (2005)

I had no idea the Nørgård is that recent.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Gouldanian said:


> Hildegard von Bingen's chants.


As an odd bit of coincidence, I recently listened to Emma Lou Diemer's _Songs For The Earth_ (2005 performance, San Francisco Choral Society), a composition for mixed chorus and Orchestra that included portions of poetry from Hildegard von Bingen.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Ira Hearshen Aragon 1945-1952: Dance Suite*

I play with the City of Fairfax Band. On October 24, 2015 we premiered a new work by Ira Hearshen. He is a very successful film arranger and composer. Link to his website: http://www.hearshenmusic.com/

The work we premiered was

_Aragon 1945-1952: Dance Suite, _
I.Sentimental
II.Tennessee
III.Ballerina
IV.Enchanted
V.Accentuate

The work was named after the Aragon Ballroom in Chicago. In the late forties and early fifties it put on ballroom dances with a jazz stage band. The music is imitating the sounds of a big band like Glen Miller or Benny Goodman.

I have a CD of the concert. I do not know if it is possible to attached the files to a post.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Robert Moran, Requiem: Chant du Cygne, 1990





PetrB - the Legendary TC Musical Giant - sent me this, and I love the eerie quality of its sound.

When I first joined TC almost 3 years ago, I made an effort to explore and broaden my mind, and PetrB helped me by sending me lists of links.

Now, I just listen as the mood takes me. What a slob am I! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

PS - On second thoughts, the very latest must be Tavener's Song for Athene, 1993, which like many people I first heard & loved at the televisation of Princess Diana's funeral in 1997.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

nathanb said:


> Did you exclude the 2010 compositions of Globokar and Steen-Andersen on purpose, or are you actually a decent human being


oo-er...is this a trick question??!!
I did indeed list the pieces that I love (that all happen to be from 2010). So those two didn't make that cut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

mountmccabe said:


> Yes!
> 
> Susan Allen - Perchance to Dream
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hmmmm I'm not too enamoured of the harp.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Nun Juliania (Irina Denisova) has composed more than 150 church chants, ever since she devoted her life to this from 2007 onwards. 'My Days' is her most well known composition.

Hieromonk Roman did become monk in 1985. His compositions did console lots of Russians during the aftermath & collapse of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Few weeks ago I attended a concert from the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra.
They had a world premiere of:
J. Adams - Scheherazade.2 Written for the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra.

I did like it:tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

dogen said:


> Thanks! Hmmmm I'm not too enamoured of the harp.


The piece in question is scored for harp and bowed vibraphone. The overall effect is very distant from stereotypical harp music; that it's accompanied on the album by a version of Cage's _In a Landscape_ gives a clue as to what you're in for. If you like Coates I'd say you'll like it.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

and


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> The piece in question is scored for harp and bowed vibraphone. The overall effect is very distant from stereotypical harp music; that it's accompanied on the album by a version of Cage's _In a Landscape_ gives a clue as to what you're in for. If you like Coates I'd say you'll like it.


OK thanks for the nudge; I shall probably indulge!


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't really keep up much modern music, but the most recent piece I've discovered that I love is by Mozart. Somehow I've never heard Mozart's 34th Symphony until today! The Finale of that work is so playful and fun!! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Gretchaninoff's _Snowflakes _op. 47 originally for soprano and piano but later set it with orchestra, women's chorus and soprano. 10 little songs about winter, so charming!

First movement, which bears the title of the whole set


----------



## Herman (Nov 12, 2015)

Schumann's cello concerto is the greatest composition on this instrument (with orchestra, I mean).


----------



## Herman (Nov 12, 2015)

That's my favourite composition now.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Rautavaara's Harp Concerto from 2000. Great work!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

From my memory, the most recent composition in my music collection is *Danzas Secretas* by Luis De Pablo (from 2007).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I draw the line at the mid-20th century.

Vincent Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas.

William Schuman Symphonies 3-10.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I draw the line at the mid-20th century.
> 
> Vincent Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas.
> 
> William Schuman Symphonies 3-10.


The things we miss out on when we do that...

As conservative in music as I am and as vehemently opposed to modern and post-modern music as I can be, I recently found myself enjoying Reich's eight lines...

I wouldn't draw such lines if I were you. I would simply ''stick'' to my natural inclination until some unexpected events every now and then differ my attention from Bach to allow me to make new discoveries.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I suggest drawing the line at drawing the line :tiphat:


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Weston said:


> Gandolfi?


The Gandolfi concerto for organ and orchestra Ascending Light premiered in Boston last season. The best new piece I have heard in years. No recording yet. Here's an excerpt:






I also really enjoyed Torke's Winter's Tale for cello and orchestra that premiered in Albany last season.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Recordings by The King's Noyse, a musical group focusing on 'early' music

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/kings-noyse-mn0001789515


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I must have listened to *John Adams' Absolute Jest* a dozen times over the past week. I was thinking of posting something in his personal thread -- that is, an admission to how truly great this work is. But this thread is equally fitting.

Premiered 2012. Album 2015. An ode to the forerunner. A truly raucous orchestral romp with pageantry (but subtle lyricism, too!). The preeminent question being: What is _not_ contained within this music!

I do not love this piece. That would be an unfair characterization.

I adore it.

If you have not heard it, do so.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've found myself falling in love with Scriabin's Prometheus again, after a fine discussion with a friend of mine about Prometheus and Cleanthes' Hymn to Zeus.

He wrote a marvelous little piece of prose that he consented to me sharing here, and I quoted a section of the hymn that has substantial similarities. I find it amusing the way he portrays Zeus as wise and evil in this:



> *Who Fired Prometheus?*
> 
> And Prometheus did descend into the carpeted valley, part man, part god he climbed down into the emerald folds and lush hills, as man, to bring his godly gift of Fire. For he did trust the struggling race of Man. So did he come to them with his precious gift, to lift the veil of their misery: a forbidden warrior for a good, however mistaken, for Prometheus did love the race of Man, and in contempt of Man was Zeus, He who was as Father above all the gods, one far more evil and right than Prometheus. So the good of Prometheus was a brave and sneaking good.
> 
> ...


My quotation in response to him:

_οΐ δ* επΙ κερ8οσύνας τετ ραμμένοι ού8ενϊ κόσμο
άλλοι δ' εις ανεσιν και σώματος η8εα e/aya,

σ7Γ€ΰδοι/τ€5 μάλα πάμπαν ei/ai/rta των8ε yεvεσθaι.
άλλα Ζεύ πάν8ωρε, κελαινεφες, άρχικεραυνε
ανθρώπους ρύοιο άπειροσύνης άπh λυγρης,
ην συ, πάτερ, σκε8ασον \1η)χης απο, 8ος 8ε κυρησαι
yvώμηςJ y πίσυνος συ 8ίκης μετά πάντα κυβερνάς

όφρ αν τιμηθεντες άμειβώμεσθά σε τι/λΓ,
ύμνούντες τα σα 'εpya 8ιηνεκες, ώς επεοικε
θνητον εόντ, επεί άντε βροτοΐς yεpaς άλλο τι μείζον,
ούτε θεοΐς, ή κοινον άεΐ νόμον εν 8ίκΊ ΐ'μνεΐν.

No work is wrought apart from Thee, God,

Or in the world, or in the heaven above.

Or on the deep, save only what is done

By sinners in their folly. Nay, Thou canst

Make the rough smooth, bring wondrous order forth

From chaos ; in Thy sight unloveliness

Seems beautiful ; for so Thou hast fitted things

Together, good and evil, that there reigns

One everlasting Reason in them all._


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Bevo said:


> I don't really keep up much modern music, but the most recent piece I've discovered that I love is by Mozart. Somehow I've never heard Mozart's 34th Symphony until today! The Finale of that work is so playful and fun!! I absolutely love it!


So you do not like anything composed after 1791?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> So you do not like anything composed after 1791?


Post-1791 music? Screw that noise, man.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gerald Finzi 5 Bagatelles 

Bucolic and serene!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Avey said:


> I must have listened to *John Adams' Absolute Jest* ...


Been going through a lot of Adams in recent times. Hadn't played this one until now. First impressions: enchanting first movement, but kind of banal and bombastic afterwards unfortunately.

I sometimes wonder whether he would be better off being Adams like in Shaker Loops, Grand Pianola, Nixon, etc., rather than seemingly imitating other music. Case in point I think is _Harmonielehre_. Although I need to listen to this a bunch more times, it does strike me as a truly compelling work whenever he is just being Adams yet far less interesting where he goes into Mahler mode.

And then there's that _Dharma_, unlike anything he's ever done and surely a legit contender for this artist's magnum opus, if there is such a thing.


----------



## CarlMariavonBieber (Dec 9, 2015)

Really enjoying Barber's Violin Concerto. Here's a new one I saw on Youtube that is nice:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
José Vianna da Motta
Composer
* 1868, Sao Tomé, Sao Tomé en Principe/Died 1 juni 1948, Lisbon, Portugal
To the Homeland


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I quite enjoyed the latest symphonies by Sir James MacMillan (No. 4) and Kalevi Aho (No. 16), both premiered in 2015. The most recent work I have a recording of is Penderecki's Kadisz, from 2010.


----------

